# Programmas / Software >  Pārsvarā ar kādu softu projektē elektrinstalācijas?

## martin

Pārsvarā ar kādu softu profjektē elektrinstalācijas? Mājām dzīvokļiem un visma pārējam?

----------


## sharps

Ar AUTOCADu to dara.

----------


## ansius

vai Visio

----------


## sharps

laikam veel bija "PC schematic". ir redzeets ka viens otrs advanceetaaks eksemplaars to dara "Corelii"

----------

